# Warner Bros. will "reboot" Superman franchise



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff Robinov,President of Warner Bros. Pictures Group,recently told The Wall Street Journal that they will "reintroduce" the Superman franchise on the big screen,without regard to 'Superman Returns' from 2006.This announcement confirms long running rumors that Warner Bros. will indeed "reboot" the film franchise.
More info about this and other Warner Bros. future projects at the following link.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/newsarama/20080822/en_newsarama/warnerbroswillrebootsupermanfilmfranchise


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Who is going to play Superman in the reboot?


----------



## photostudent (Nov 8, 2007)

Hopefully they will get an actor as good as Christian Bale and director as good as Christopher Nolan!


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

photostudent said:


> Hopefully they will get an actor as good as Christian Bale and director as good as Christopher Nolan!


I hope so too but I think they need to think outside the box just like the writers did with Batman Begins and really take it in a different direction from the same old characters / feel. What I mean is we don't need another pretty boy goody-2-shoes lead character and maybe a bit more grit and grime. IMO the biggest problem with the whole character is he is TOO invincible except for one weakness so that makes it tough to write compelling stories without relying on the same things (kryptonite of one color or the other) over and over.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Im glad. The last Superman movie was horrible. I hated it.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I read that they plan on making 3 Superman movies at the same time, and
releasing one movie a year like they did with the Lord of the Rings.


----------

